# Attached Garage exterior walls



## Richard58 (Aug 15, 2011)

Hello i have a insulated garage wall with r13 2x4 studs, is it ok to restud over the wall with another 2x4 and r13 layer or do i have to rip out all the old ?


----------



## CountryCare (Aug 8, 2011)

what is your plan for this space?
it seems kinda wasteful to put double walls in this space.. if your trying to get a higher insulation value there is easier and cheaper ways.


----------



## Richard58 (Aug 15, 2011)

*garage into bedroom*

Hello thanks for your reply the plan is to make it into master bedroom. Would be alot less mess if this is possible 1 of my concerns was condensation, 
hopefully you could give me some pointers thank you in advance. In closing we live in Canada so 4 seasons.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

You will want to get a building permit for this garage conversion to keep everyone safe. The room will need to meet minimum safety fire and building requirements; egress window, smoke alarm, heating, lighting, natural light (window), separation from furnace or HVAC, egress path, etc. Get a permit for your H.O. Insurance carrier in case of future claim and hassle-free when selling with the paper trail.
http://www.about-building-in-canada.com/provincial.html

Gary


----------

